

Ask HN: how to find contract software development? - prgrmr

First time poster over here. What's up.<p>My question to Hacker News is how one goes about finding contract software development work. I would be interested in doing just about anything from small websites to big mobile apps (as long as the price is right, heh). I just don't know where to look for this kind of work, especially since I'm just starting out of college and realistically don't have much to show portfolio-wise aside from odd course work.<p>The main goal I have is to finally start making software for actual paying customers who care. I know I can deliver some good work once I get my foot in the door.<p>So, where does one find all these customers for contract work?
======
gnosis
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=240687>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1028327>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84091>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1759653>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2216921>

and much more if you search on google for:

    
    
      site:news.ycombinator.com freelance

------
flignats
Where are you located? In the SF Bay area?

